# 96 dodge half ton



## coryweber2000 (Sep 1, 2012)

i am looking to put 3/4 ton front springs inmy half ton 96 dodge would anybody have any info is this possibe and what springs should i run thanks


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Just did this to my 99 Dodge 1500. I ordered 3/4 ton springs for a 99 and had no problems. Normally ordering parts online is much cheaper, bit this time my local spring shop was cheaper so I let them order it.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Why stop at the springs? Why not hit up a junk yard and raid a 3/4 ton Ram of front and rear springs as well as axles, essentially giving you a short box 3/4 ton? Im quite sure its a bolt-in swap and would give you a near-bulletproof drivetrain.


----------



## nchiapet (Feb 2, 2014)

wondering could i get he 2500 springs for my 2001 ram 1500 (off road edtion?) i believe my springs are a bit taller and yes i know this post is old but figured id ask if anyones done anything?


----------



## coryweber2000 (Sep 1, 2012)

nchiapet;1744425 said:


> wondering could i get he 2500 springs for my 2001 ram 1500 (off road edtion?) i believe my springs are a bit taller and yes i know this post is old but figured id ask if anyones done anything?


 I got 1 tin springs in mine it works great got them from O'rileys


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

coryweber2000;1744519 said:


> I got 1 tin springs in mine it works great got them from O'rileys


You put one ton springs in the front of a 1/2 ton Dodge?
How much lift did that give you after it sat for some time?
What did you do to the rear?


----------



## nchiapet (Feb 2, 2014)

Does this thing look like a monster truck in the front now? and which year would i go for if i were to get bigger springs? Do i stick to 2001 and hope they match up?


----------



## coryweber2000 (Sep 1, 2012)

nchiapet;1744535 said:


> Does this thing look like a monster truck in the front now? and which year would i go for if i were to get bigger springs? Do i stick to 2001 and hope they match up?


My truck has the helper springs in the rear and when sitting with nothing on it the front is slightly higher which a extra spring in the rear would fix with my plow on it sits level


----------



## nchiapet (Feb 2, 2014)

So the point of the bigger spring is to keep the pressure off of the other suspension components and thanks cory ill start searching for some


----------



## coryweber2000 (Sep 1, 2012)

coryweber2000;1744561 said:


> My truck has the helper springs in the rear and when sitting with nothing on it the front is slightly higher which a extra spring in the rear would fix with my plow on it sits level


I went with the same year spring from a aftermarket co. I got 3 sets before I got the right ones it helps if you talk to someone at a auto parts store that knows something but that's hard to find now a days


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

I put 2500 v10 springs in my 01 1500 off road. It worked out to about two inches of lift which leveled it out. It held my 8' Meyers c8 plow great. I got them from advanced auto, I looked up all the numbers myself and found the highest weight rated ones


----------



## nchiapet (Feb 2, 2014)

djr623;1744772 said:


> I put 2500 v10 springs in my 01 1500 off road. It worked out to about two inches of lift which leveled it out. It held my 8' Meyers c8 plow great. I got them from advanced auto, I looked up all the numbers myself and found the highest weight rated ones


Do you remember the part numbers if you can look up previous orders I'd appreciate it greatly! Advanced is great cause I use all their online discounts save a decent amount of money !


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

Not off the top of my head,I may be able to find them later. Plowguy43 helped me with the set up, maybe he can chime in


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

What I found - this will make it ride hard. 

Moog Coil Springs: Variable Rate
Part No. CC1710
2001 Dodge Ram 3500 Pickup Quad Cab
Front; Cab & Chassis; 4WD; 139.0 (WheelBase); Variable Rate Springs; 1 Required
Front; Standard Cab Pickup; 4WD; 135.0 (WheelBase); Variable Rate Springs; 1 Required
2001 Dodge Ram 2500 Pickup Quad Cab
Front; Standard Cab Pickup; 4WD; 134.7 (WheelBase); 8800 GVW; Variable Rate Springs; 1 Required


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

i used moog cc1712, with a discount code they were 100 bucks. if remember correctly the model numbers are some what interchangeable between manufacturers(1700,1712) thats how i was able to find a chart with weight specs(it was through another retailer i think)


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Rat_Power_78;1487321 said:


> Why stop at the springs? Why not hit up a junk yard and raid a 3/4 ton Ram of front and rear springs as well as axles, essentially giving you a short box 3/4 ton? Im quite sure its a bolt-in swap and would give you a near-bulletproof drivetrain.


Been thinking about this and just stumbled on this....

Replaced BOTH wheel bearings, u-joints and one spindle this season. It was a tough one with the heavy crap and ice, so she went through a beating, but the 96 Dodge 1500 has help up for a long time. This season she said - enough for now...

So - is springs the only thing? In ref to above, what else can I (we) do... axle - bearings etc etc? I'm not so sure it is as easy as swapping out and bolting it on - so said my guy.

Thoughts? I am getting a newer truck (heavier duty obviously) but am gonna keep this one and upgrade it.. Not worth selling it at all. It is still in great shape...

Thx


----------

